# Iron House Brewery (TAS)



## DJ_L3ThAL (29/1/16)

Who has sampled the beers at the brewery or even at Hobart airport which I have had the displeasure of giving them multiple goes over the past 6 months during regular Hobart visits for work.

Firstly the pale ale is average, at best. Decent hops but I have had far better from my garage and I'm no pro Brewer...

Had a "Belgian" a while back and it was Ok, had the Belgian yeast flavour there, but didn't jump out.

ThePorter was pretty decent, thick and rich but again, have had better at many places.

Tonight was the straw.... Asked the bar lady at the airport what was on tap and was told a German Pale Lager and a "Bavarian" were the specialties. Had both. The pale lager tasted like a saison or with Brett.... Wtf? The Bavarian was disgusting, didn't finish it which is a rarity for me....


Anyway, interested to hear others thoughts? Hate bad mouthing a brewery, but I've had enough goes to confirm my disappointment.


----------



## jlm (29/1/16)

Yep. Sounds like Iron House. Better options to be had, as long as you're not at the airport.


----------



## Moad (29/1/16)

The brewery is nice but the beers not so much. Was a nice surprise stop on a road trip, the porter I enjoyed but not much else from memory. I think they had an OK wheat but can't remember what it was


----------



## michaeld16 (29/1/16)

had tried these beers about 5 yrs ago and was not impressed, the porter I also found the best and i would drink it again but have never bothered with the rest of their line up again. sounds like things havnt gotten much better then.


----------



## Smokomark (29/1/16)

I went there last year. Beautiful location, very average beers. 
On a positive note, we had a win in that the missus and I only purchased one tasting paddle instead of the usual one each. A couple of the samples didn't even get finished.


----------



## Blind Dog (29/1/16)

Not tried their wares, but they're hardly unique amongst Australian craft breweries if they're unable to produce a decent beer. Seems to me that there are far more crap 'craft' beers around than good ones, which is a real shame, because the good can be sublime


----------



## manticle (30/1/16)

Visited the brewery in 2011 and had a couple of just OKs and some average in a paddle, explained at us by a 12 year old with a rote learned litany.

Had a couple of goes at the airport and agree - the pale is fine, not super but **** it's an airport so I don't care. Had a honey porter once that was decent but last time I was there, the straight porter was left on the table after a few reluctant sips - definite infection, sour edge.

Unfortunate but not atypical of so many places.


----------



## Moad (30/1/16)

That's right it was the honey porter that I had! Been a while


----------



## Dave70 (1/2/16)

Might as well sink the boot in since I'm here. 
Pretty sure they had a stall at the taste festival. Reminded me of home. As in, some of my own less than stellar efforts with the grain and hops. 
Gave em two chances. Never bothered going back for thirds.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (1/2/16)

Reassuring that I don't have odd tastebuds and not being too "picky". Sad news for the Brewers there, although given this appears to be a sustained approach by them I dare say they don't care.


----------

